# Arent we cute !!!



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

Well here are my babbies. two lil teenagers =]!!

I just thought i'd post some pictures. The following pics are them this morning. and a few from a few days ago. 

enjoy =] IM SORRY IF THEY"RE BIG PHOTOS















































and thats me trying to be one of them lol.


Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

P.S Toula and Lou would like to know what you think! 

Sorry if the photos arent really up to standard i took them with my cellphone sory.. our camera's broken so yea.


----------



## Spring (Sep 14, 2008)

Aww, they're too sweet! I just love lops, so adorable.

Hope they start feeling better too!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

they're getting better, hopefully anyways lol =]
I They've sneezed less today =]
More antibiotic time tomorow :S


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG - I love that bunny top with the ears!!!

I want one LOL!!! :biggrin2:

Your bunnehss are adorable!

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 14, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


>


I've just got to say- What a priceless picture! :biggrin2:I love those ears!!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 14, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


>





I love this picture.

:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2008)

Very Cute Bunnies.

Susan


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

yea i love the top but the bunnies doesnt seem to agree wen i put the hoodie up, i think it makes me too scary? lol 

thank you fr the ocmments =]

Love Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 14, 2008)

Awww your bunnies are so cute.

Your very pretty- I love your bunny hoodie.

Toula looks a little bit like my Phinn, except she's more brown.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 17, 2008)

TEHE thnx =]

Toula is actually reaaaaaly black just the sun or light or it may just be lou or something lol.

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Me too :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 19, 2008)

tehee


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 24, 2008)

well you wanted photo updates so here are a few that arent very good quality sorry but i'll take sum more after school tomroow oh its saturdat torrow  i forgot. well i'll take some in teh morning.

This is Toula, she has grown sooo much. Toula and Lou is now 21 weeks old.





Chiropracter Bunny (lou)





Toula





Lazy bunnies





The Frenemy





Sterching






sooory that all for now. cant find new phtoos here is the link to the other thread. that has a lot of their pics incase u hvnt seen it. 3 weeks ago?

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39869&forum_id=6



sorrry thats all for now but put thhis on your topic thingy cuz there will be more photos ( and of their new and improved new indoor cage.

Prisca, Toula, Lou inkbouce: inkbouce: inkbouce:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 25, 2008)

alrite then, hre are more photos as simple as that.


"Hi mummy!"






"Im not digging/ruining the carpet"






"hey! where did it go?! " "why did you take the carpet away?" 

"what?! me ruining it? i just told you i wasnt." "im giving you teh evil stare"





"yay the carpet is back!"

" i think i smell a raisin"






"let me look" "HEY WHO TURNED OF THE LIGHTS!!!"






"Can i have a raisin then?:






"well thank you, that was yummy"





that was all Lou, because... this is what toula was doing..












Hope you liked them!


Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

Awwwh - FINALLY

:biggrin2:
From ~ _The Hypa One_ inkbouce:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 26, 2008)

Well here is Toula and Lou's new home =]












=]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 26, 2008)

These are my all time fav's incase othe rmeber's hvnt seen it.




















































P-T-L inkbouce:

those are a few.. i couldnt find the reealy cute ones in my album.. i'll try find it.

-scratch head-


P-T-L inkbouce:


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 26, 2008)

They are so adorable :inlove:

Do they like their cage? The grid cages are cool aren't they . Do they get along well?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 27, 2008)

NZminilops wrote:


> They are so adorable :inlove:
> 
> Do they like their cage? The grid cages are cool aren't they . Do they get along well?



YUP! they loove their house. especially Lou.

They get along very well (except for the occasional humping...) i dnt know who's older but i think.. its Toula because she's more dominant.

Thnx Michelle

Prisca Linkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW! I love their new set -up Prisca!!

What lucky bunners :shock:

inkelepht:


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

Great condo :thumbup

Your bunnies look so happy in their pictures!


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 28, 2008)

beautiful lops


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks everyone im blessed with such beatiful (and naughty :S) bunnies!

=]


Prisca Linkbouce:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like that cage! I bet bunnies do too!

Bunny-spoiler lol


----------



## lemon (Nov 10, 2008)

MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:


> alrite then, hre are more photos as simple as that.
> Cuteies!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "Hi mummy!"
> ...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 11, 2008)

i have to post more phtos dnt i?


xx


----------



## BSAR (Nov 17, 2008)

Haha yes you do! They are adorable!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 18, 2008)

yup im on to it.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay more pictures! I love your two bun's there so cute and I love the cage, were'd you get the cubes from? I 've never seen them in stores and would kill for some (well not literally lol)


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 19, 2008)

yay im glad you love my bunners

the cubes.. well they are actually NIC cubes a lot of members online have bnny condos like this ( most way better haha) and urm they are actually storage cube. 

OMG hahaha i just realised you were form NZ too!! lol
I bought mine online  trademe ofcourse and they are the only place i can fnid them... i can help u find them online if you want. im sure the ocmpany i bought it from still has stock.

anyhoo.. wanna go on chat now?
Im waiting 


Prisca xx


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol, I thought trademe too but I went online and I couldn't find anyIt's quite sad lol but i'm pretty sure it would cost me like $50 bucks shipping to get them down here aye. And sorry I didn't go online I think I musta exited outa it lol oops


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Toula and Lou are adorable little lops!! 

I can't tell them apart, but whoever it is that has those chocolate brown eyes :inlove:adorable! lol. 

You need to get some new pictures up soon!  

Emily


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2008)

Well... I can't since they're gone.. they're gone.. they're gone.. arrgh i hate saying that... I miss them a lot. too much, i cant stop crying. there's a thread that will explain all... cant find it at the moment.. 

oh wait here it is http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41420&forum_id=1

-sigh-


----------

